# How much potassium do I need?



## grngrs (Apr 27, 2019)

I took a soil test and it looks like my K is low. How much do I need to correct it and how long does it take to get it back up? I'm using CarbonX 24-0-4 fertilizer currently so it gets a little K, but I couldn't find much information on how much I need to add to raise it up to normal levels. Will the fert I use just correct it or do I need to supplement it with more?

Here are the results from my soil test. Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Potassium levels raise slowly over the course of several seasons. I use 0-0-50 SOP (sulfate of potash) to increase my low levels.


----------



## grngrs (Apr 27, 2019)

Thanks. So it looks like it'll take a while for it to increase. Is there some standard guidance on how much/often I should be supplementing it?

What's also odd is the soil test I took 2 years ago showed my K at 43ppm. So somehow it's dropped a lot in the past 2 years. Does it normally leech out that quickly?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

grngrs said:


> Thanks. So it looks like it'll take a while for it to increase. Is there some standard guidance on how much/often I should be supplementing it?
> 
> What's also odd is the soil test I took 2 years ago showed my K at 43ppm. So somehow it's dropped a lot in the past 2 years. Does it normally leech out that quickly?


Where did you get your test from? Maybe a bad reading.

SOP goes down 2 lb per 1000 sqft once per month of growing season.


----------



## grngrs (Apr 27, 2019)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> grngrs said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. So it looks like it'll take a while for it to increase. Is there some standard guidance on how much/often I should be supplementing it?
> ...


The most recent test (the pics above) was Yard Mastery. The one I did 2 years ago was from soil savvy. So could be that one of those tests are just wrong.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Potassium is the second most used element by the grass right behind Nitrogen. So it's something that you will be needing to add consistently for the foreseeable future. I know that you need to be cautious applying it late in the season with Northern grasses as it can cause some issues over the Winter but I'll let the individuals more versed in that to make recommendations.

Also, you don't want to add more than 1lb of Potassium per M per month.


----------



## TG508 (Oct 1, 2020)

Anyone have any recommendations for a Potassium product? I'm in the same boat as @grngrs .


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Check the soil remediation guide for product choices.


----------

